
Show HN: SendCatch – transfer files with a bump - masudm
https://www.sendcatch.com/
======
fiatjaf
Does it use WebRTC? WebTorrent?

Shameless self-promotion:
[https://localfiles.alhur.es/](https://localfiles.alhur.es/), a file-transfer
utility tool that lets you tie your file to geographical location (in a map)
so people can browse by location and find the file. No need to send a link or
memorize codes.

------
bobtrob12
Seems interesting. Similar to bump (I wonder what Google did with it - it was
a great tool)

